# Pagani Zonda



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Same again...no product/process details. Just pics


01 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


02 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


03 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


04 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


05 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


06 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


07 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


08 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


12 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


13 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


14 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


09 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


10 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


11 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


15 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


16 by Clean Me Detailing, on Flickr


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Another stunner! i think my eyes are on fire! Nice work.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely car and great work :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That's porn right there


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Amazing finish!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome - cracking motor and amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a motor.....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What a beast..amazing


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... nicccccccce. :argie:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice, but what are those things in the middle of the seats??


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, you've worked on same fantastic cars


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Car porn right there!!

A car I own in my dreams


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic CAR !!! Perfect job


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

what a car !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

gatman said:


> Very nice, but what are those things in the middle of the seats??


To be honest...we have no idea, mate. We really should ask the owner. Next time it comes in I will ask.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work! Gorgeous car


----------



## Woodsy (Mar 25, 2013)

gatman said:


> Very nice, but what are those things in the middle of the seats??





CleanMe said:


> To be honest...we have no idea, mate. We really should ask the owner. Next time it comes in I will ask.


Its a knob that twists/pulls out, and allows you to adjust the firmness of the seat cushions (via some type of pneumatic/hydraulic bladder). :thumb:


----------



## Shakytom (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks incredible, nice work


----------



## Goose. (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw this very car negotiating the clock tower roundabout in Newmarket the other day. The sound is unbelievable!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes nice car we can all drool over.............
But why no write up?? Precisely what this forum is all about. Seeing the products and methods used to create the end result. From this post we learn nothing.

Being a member here from the start of this forum, with the value of "each one teach one". what has this place come to:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

How dare you post pics of a car on a detailing forum and not give details on your wash process and choice of LSP. shame on you, not even a shot of it covered in snow foam or a glimpse of some G101 and a brush. Call yourself a detailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lovely car by the way.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Woodsy said:


> Its a knob that twists/pulls out, and allows you to adjust the firmness of the seat cushions (via some type of pneumatic/hydraulic bladder). :thumb:


I thought they were portaloos for the sheer speed that you'll encounter  :thumb:

What a stunning motor though - although it could do with lowering and wider wheels


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Yes nice car we can all drool over.............
> But why no write up?? Precisely what this forum is all about. Seeing the products and methods used to create the end result. From this post we learn nothing.
> 
> Being a member here from the start of this forum, with the value of "each one teach one". what has this place come to:wall::wall::wall:





Bustanut said:


> How dare you post pics of a car on a detailing forum and not give details on your wash process and choice of LSP. shame on you, not even a shot of it covered in snow foam or a glimpse of some G101 and a brush. Call yourself a detailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lovely car by the way.


Pick your tampons up, guys! 

There WAS a brief explanation of why no full details in the first of those posts and I DID give the LSP's.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very special car, looks just amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

pee said:


> That's porn right there


agreed


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

very cool. not often you see these.


----------



## Pugland53 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks great. Any pics of the GSXR? One of my favourite bikes from the 90's.


----------

